# V8 Degree wedge powered workbench



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Some Features and Operational Videos.*

*While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.

*This photo shows* the dog hole inserts that hide and protect the end grain of the plywood top. It also shows the bolting arrangement for fastening the top to the legs.










*This one shows* one of the the "dog houses" at each end of the bench. This is about the only place you can see the plywood construction. I had to leave it as proof.










*Finally here is *the deadman and its corresponding shim (in the leg vice).










OK, here's just one more… just for fun. This one shows the "solid walnut" stretchers before installation.










*On to the videos.*

*Disclaimer:* These are not professionally done. They are meant only to show the features of the bench and the operation of the wedge powered vices. This is the most difficulty I will ever have operating these vices because I'm not very familiar with them yet and I was trying to operate them and describe them on video at the same time. Even at that I think these videos will show that the wedge vices are efficient and straightforward to operate. Please don't look at the bench in the background.

*The first one* is about the Leg Vice.




  











*.....and the wagon vices.*




  











*Come on !* I asked you not to look at the bench in the background…......

Anyway I hope that made the bench a little more real to you and I look forward to getting into the construction next time.

Thanks for looking in and see you next time.

Questions Comments and critiques are always welcome.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video.

now I see how practical it is.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


COOL Videos…

COOL flexibility!

Thank you.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Now you've got me thinking about a traditional style woodworking bench. (I just need to figure out which bench has to come out to make room for a new one. Wife still wants her car in garage. The cost of the vice and materials has always kept one of these out of my shop. But now you have me thinking.

Thanks Paul


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Right flexible set up. A lot of thought went into that build!! Nice job…...........Jim


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the videos. Anxious to see more about the build.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


really cool bench..i really love the ingenuity put into this, no expensive screws need to be bought and it truly is a testimony of a real wood workers work table, great job Paul. thank you for the video…grizz


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul…it is obvious that you put alot of thought and work into creating this workbench. I watched the videos and was extremely impressed as to the versatility of the workbench Very very nice…!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Very cool…I love it.
Thanks!


----------



## MickeyGee (Jun 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Great work! Really interesting take on the clamping - I'm really impressed at the strength you've shown with both vices. Can't wait to see more of this build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Great demonstration. Your leg vise also works as a sort of end vise too, no other leg vise can do that!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


That's very nice, Paul. A bench like that could serve anyone well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


A wonderfully well thought out and innovative bench Paul. I can see a lot of folks will want to build one for themselves.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Paul, you are like Dr. Gadget in a woodworking form.  Very kool


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone

Coming from a group of knowledgeable woodworkers it means a lot to me.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Very well thought out Paul, thanks for doing all the research to find the optimal angle for us armchair woodworkers. You put a lot more than eight degrees of work into the thought that went into this creation.


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Paul I think it's wonderful that you share your ideas , inventions and ingenuity with everyone. I think that your background as a shipwright has given you insight that a lot of us may not have. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


I have looked at this several time. The more I look, the more I like it. Keep it up.


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Now Im drooling for the assembly videos.


----------



## RCT (Feb 17, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


I love that you left evidence of the plywood in the dog house.I hate it when one does something so well that the true genius is hidden. I can here the conversation with other toolmakers "No its all plywood look here"


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Paul, thanks for sharing. This is just the thing I have been looking for.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Paul,
I just had to share this little quip from my 4 yr. old Great-Grandson on the instructional clarity of your videos.
Just a little background first…
His mother is in her second yr. at Ivy Tech., earning her certification as an R.N. in nursing, so I have had the opportunity to spend a few hours of quality time each day, during the week (retired and loving it) with him and he loves the 'shop time'. 
This past spring we built his 1st workbench, 2×4s - plywood top - pegboard back and a trip to Lowes for some properly sized starter tools for him. He just loves bending nails in my cutoffs and scraps.
Today we watched your videos twice and now he would like to go to the shop and make some of your 'Legos' to hold the wood tight on his bench.
So Paul, thanks for caring enough to share your Wedge Vices and the videos with us and the clarity that even my Great-Grandson could understand. 
...lol, I guess I know what's on his 'To-Do' list for the coming week.

Thanks again for caring and for sharing.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great story Len. 
It warms my heart.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Great videos, thanks for posting them.


----------



## ElAmp (Dec 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to figure out some sort of wedged vise arrangement in lieu of $200 vise hardware. Your system is fantastic!


----------



## genROC (Jan 25, 2017)

shipwright said:


> *Some Features and Operational Videos.*
> 
> *While this is *the beginning of my construction blog for the V8 Degree bench, I'm not actually going to get into the build just yet. There are a few more features that I didn't want to clutter the project post with and I've added a couple of demo videos on the vices. I thought it would be best to start with a full view of the bench and its operational features first and get into the construction process in the next segment.
> 
> ...


Paul, that's one of the most awesome benches I've ever seen!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Building the Wagon Vices.*

*OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.










*After milling up *some nice 1 7/8" stock and a bit of 3" I made up the main pieces. For the sake of getting it done quickly and easily ,the slide tracks for the wagon are just strips added on to the side rails with hot hide glue. The attached sketchup shows it as milled out of a single piece. For what it's worth, I never changed it because it works just fine.










*The load bearer* here is a modified joint that boatbuilders use to attach headers and jack beams in wooden deck construction. It has great load distributing characteristics and in this iteration I have left a 1/8" space at the front side of each of the "ears" to allow it to move forward and loosen when not under pressure from the wedge. This allows it to pop out very easily but doesn't compromise it's load bearing ability. The first photo shows the block in load bearing position and the second in the loosened position, ready to pop out.



















*The wedge surfaces* were just band sawn and smoothed with a chisel.










*The wedges and shims *are detailed in the sketchup. The important feature is the angle of the wedge. If too shallow you don't get enough travel (and it will be really hard to drive out) and if too steep it won't stay in, ei: it will pop back out. My first intuition was to go for 1/2 " travel in the height of the block. I chose this because I've used wedges for years and it looked about right. It turns out that it worked perfectly so I didn't try any others. That slope expressed as an angle was 8 degrees. Maybe others will work as well. I don't know because I didn't try after the first one worked so well.










*So far*, with my bench dog holes 6" apart and the three holes in the wagons spaced at 2" intervals, I haven't found any length that I can't accommodate with the shims shown, one 1" and one 1/2" each vice.










*The final key* to this simple little construction is a critical one. It is important that the sides of the vice be unable to spread as the wedge base block is pushed back into its seat. To assure that this was solid I let the vice bodies into the solid back member of the bench.










*I have made one* more little tweak that really helps. It is shown in the video in the first segment of this blog. I made some "eccentric wagon dogs". Sounds like an application to the Kennel Club is in order I know. What these little guys do is allow you to fine tune the height of the wedge to clear your plane. Here's a better photo of them.










*Here's the sketchup*. You can get all the measurements from it. The only ones that really matter are the angles of the inclined planes. the rest can be modified to suit the size of your bench and the dimensions of your available material.

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=985b3d9d548dcc9252d9fc61873164a1

*Because this vice* is completely self contained, you don't need to build it into a new bench during construction. To retro-fit it in any bench, all you need to do is cut out a hole that matches its outer dimensions and drop it in. A little hot hide glue, epoxy or pva will make it a permanent fixture.

That's it. It's just too easy.

*Next we'll start* cutting up the three sheets of 3/4" plywood (give or take a bit) that make up the entire structure of the bench.

Thanks for looking in

Questions comments and critiques are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


Paul, these vises are really a clever design. I'm guessing that the Deck Beam was left loose so you could repair/replace the wagon at any point in the future?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the effort that goes into doing such a thorough blog!!!

Following along anxiously, awaiting the next installment…....


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


A GREAT design!

Simply Great…


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


Paul, Great innovation. I need a little help understanding the lower slide track. I can see from the pictures that the upper slide track is, as you explain, a thin strip glued onto the side of the side rail. The lower one looks like it might, or might not, be more than a thin strip. Is is a full thickness strip glued to the bottom of the side rail?

More explanation of the bottom slide track and/or pictures of the bottom and each end of the wagon vices would be most helpful.

Thank you for sharing your innovation.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


*Jack*, On mine the lower rail is just like the upper, leaving a gap at the bottom where the side notch is. I did glue a little wedge in at the back. Doing it the way you are suggesting would be better. Things like that happen when you are making it up as you go along.
As I said, I haven't changed it because it works but if I made another, I would do it more like you suggest.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for these excellent instructions! You are an incredible asset to Lumberjocks!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, especially the load bearer joint, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


After pricing what a set of vice screws cost, this is really really looking good. I too appreciate all you bring to this site for us wannabe woodworkers.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Paul. I understand about mid-production designing. It happens all the time. Thanks again.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


I stumbled across your vise about 6 months ago, and keep coming back to it. Currently, my workbench has a leg vise, which I made using a pipe clamp. I do a lot of hand planing, and keep putting off buying the parts for a tail vise.

This vise is cheap, looks great, and the construction doesn't seem too difficult. Not only, that, I can build 2 for the cost of a little bit of wood. I think this will be my next project.

Thanks so much for the detailed videos and explanations. I can't believe this vise isn't more popular.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


Paul, I was able to get that sketch up file to work, Thank you. And in the last 24 hours I think I have read everything you have wrote on your bench. I am just about to get started on my own bench and stumbled upon your wagon vise just at the right time. I am going to get started on the wagon vises later in the week, and had a question about how you installed them in your bench. I see where you set the vise bodies into the end rail, the rest you just Hot glued in?
I should add, I am going with a solid top on my bench. up to 4" thick. I was thinking about a rabbit that the vise could cradle on. Never used hot glue in that sort of application. If it works for you then I'll give it a go too.
Thank you for all the detail you have put into this post. 
John,


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


I epoxied them in John. See part seven. You can fit them any way you like as they are completely I dependant modules. The important thing is that the end is trapped so that it can't separate when the wedge block pushes back into it. This isn't a great place for HHG. The assembly time is a little too long and it is not a gap filler like epoxy.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


I want the sketchup model but the link doesn't work for me. Am I supposed to search in google or the extension warehouse? Thanks


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


It used to work but I think it was posted back in the day when LJ accepted "frame" codes. I don't seem to be able to find a plain link in SU 3D Warehouse. 
Do a search in the 3D Warehouse for "8 Degree Vertical Wedge Powered Workbench"

PM me if you still don't get it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=eac92d1e533271b452d9fc61873164a1


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


*Shipwright * You plan on a plywood bench? I can't build that because plywood is about 50 or 60 bucks a sheet here. Even though I can't build it, would it be strong enough? I like the idea, minimal warp, already flat…..

How many sheets would it take?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick.

*Sanderguy* as I remember it took about three and a half sheets. It is certainly strong enough. It is massive and absolutely rigid. It does not need to be the best grade of plywood and for me it was less expensive than buying that much hardwood.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


I did the math and that's what I came up with. I really would like that bench….. The problem is, I just remembered that 3/4" marine plywood is $120 here!!! I will look around to see if there is somewhere else to get it cheaper. I did find some 3/8" that might work that's only $36.

Did you glue all of that together? Or did you use bolts?

How did you keep it flat during glue up, if you used glue? and what did you clamp it with?

I really like that you used bolts for the leg/top attachment. Is the horizontal beam glued or is it just sitting there?

Thank you for your wonderful work. I might get my vises after all….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Wagon Vices.*
> 
> *OK, lets get* started. I will go through the build process in the same order that I built the bench and as a non-working concept of wedge power would have been a deal breaker, the first job was to build a wagon vice or two to make sure they would work. I was fortunate enough to find a small local mill that would sell me some really nice local arbutus (madrone in USA). This is about 50 fbm and I have about ten left over.
> 
> ...


It is certainly not necessary to use marine plywood. I used construction grade on my Short block V8 and it came out fine.
Read the blogs again. All your questions are answered in them. Yes the parts are glued and stapled mostly. My plywood was quite flat so no problem but as long as you are careful and glue up on a flat surface you will be fine.

PM me if you need anything else.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Building the Plywood Bench Top*

*NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*

*Part of the plan *for this bench from the start was that is was to use interlaid layers of plywood to make a solid monolithic structure that was absolutely rigid without using any fancy or difficult joinery. Another part was to hide and protect the edge plywood wherever possible for looks, strength and utility. The resulting strategy was to make "dog hole inserts" and lock them into the plywood layers. In order to do this without having to individually cut out 80 separate square holes with a jig saw I set up the first of the inter-lay assemblies.

*This photo shows *two stacks of 3/4" PW that represent the two halves of the bench top. Each stack is divided into two widths at a distance in from the outer edge equal to the distance in of either the inside or the outside of the square dog holes. This will become clearer as we go on. Each half top will be made up of two layers from each stack.










*The pieces clamped* up here represent the wider pieces from the stack on the left above and the narrower pieces from the stack on the right. Set up like this we can cut all the square dog holes with a skilsaw in very short time. (note: yes I know it's a Porter Cable but it's like xerox… right?)










*Step #1)* Lay out the dog holes on the top and front of the stack.










*Step #2)* Set the depth of the skilsaw and make several cuts.










*Step #3)* Clean it out roughly with a chisel.










*Step#4)* When you get to about here…..










*... go back to the* skilsaw and work slowly through the rebate with a sideways motion left to right and back to "plane" out the bottom.










*When they're all * done it should look like this. Wasn't that easier than cutting 80 square holes with a jigsaw?










*Now we can* inter-lay the pieces for the two half tops like this. The stack on the left is left loose to illustrate the inter-lay better. In each layer the dog hole is entirely cut in one side.










*I made up* the dog hole inserts in a long piece and then chopped them off. It's a quick way to get it done.










*Cutting the* last two rebates.










*Next the bottom* layer is made up. It is 1/4" bigger all around to fit in a rebate in the edge and end boards.
It also has cutouts in it to locate the tops of the legs and a hole for one of the leg members to lock in at the leg vice corner.










*At this point * we're ready for glue-up. If you're sure everything is perfectly fitted you can install the dog hole inserts and vices and glue them in as you go. I purposely made my vice holes a little sloppy and epoxied them in later for the very best possible grip and fit. The dog holes fit very snugly but I opted to pull them out after glue-up and re-set them later. I was keeping my options open. If I did it again I'd leave them in. Assembly here was liquid hide glue (Old Brown Glue) and air staples but 1 1/2" nails would work just fine.










*And here we have* two very solid, very flat 12" x 72" half bench tops, ready to go.










*Sorry this was* so long to get so little done but I wanted to be as clear as possible. The work doesn't take as long as the describing. 

Next up: fitting the top frame joints and assembling the top.

Thanks for dropping in.

Questions, comments and critiques are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Your techniques are great…experience is such a wonderful teacher!
Thanks


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


> follows the series with interest <


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Paul, This certainly is a fascinating build. It reminds me of the woodgears bandmill. Clever with the stop blocks for planing with the Skil saw. I actually have my dad's old 6" 'Skil' saw. It's seen a LOT of use. It is all metal, and is heavy.

I assume you used the LHG due to the longer 'Open Time'.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Not a long post at all, fly's by when reading it, and very nicely done. I am always amazed at your craftsmanship, you have a gift that I certainly envy!

Cheers,
crashn


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


It's really nice & FUN watching your "poetry in motion"!

Great job!

Thank you.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Paul,

The adrenaline is starting to flow, and visions of 'sugar plums' are dancing in the distance.

I'm going to repalce my old stand by work bench, this winter, and was all but decided to build the 'New Fangled Workbench', because of it's simplicity and practicality.

I've been wrestling with your latest contributions, the Wedge Vices, and they just negate the entire concept of the New Fangled Workbench, so in order to utilize the Wedge Vises, I'm going to build the entire 'Shipwright' Bench.

P.M. me with a location to forward a monitery donation / contribution (even if only to your favorite Charity) for the use of this design.

Regards - Len


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Thanks Len. 
I get my reward when someone makes use of my ideas. 
That's all the payment I could ever ask for.
But If you do build it keep me posted and ask any time you run into a snag.
I'll be here.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Not only are you a great craftsman, but a world class thinker. The technique for doing the dog holes was simply brilliant. Not sure I could 'plane' with my skilsaw though. I don't even need a new bench but I'm following along to try to learn more skills.Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Your work here is extremely good and the documentation the same. Way to go Paul. Dissecting down the bench into readily available materials. Not everyone has access to nice 4×4 or bigger solid stock. I understand the skil saw planing technique. All this time I thought I was cheating or lazy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Ingenious!!! Innovative!!! Inspiring!!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Wow this is so different than any bench I've ever seen. I'm learning a lot watching your blog.

I wish I had known and bought stock in whatever glue you used. I bet you've used a couple of gallons at least!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


*Mauricio*, Actually I only used the one bottle of Old Brown Glue for this glue-up and about a pound or two of granulated Milligan and Higgins 192 lb hide glue for everything else except the epoxy parts.

I used it to lock in the wagon vices and to glue down the thin hardwood top and those used about a pint of combined components.
The thing is that with this type of joint there is so much surface area that if you have enough glue to keep the parts from moving on each other the fastenings will never be stressed and they will do the holding. That said I got a lot more than "just enough" glue in the joints.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Not long at all Paul. Appreciate every aspect of what you do


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Paul,

Your blog is direct and informative. You make it look simple. Helps me think "I can do it. You should have a workshop for potential woodworkers in your area?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Learning tons from your blog. It is not too short, it is not too long, it is just right, shipwright that is!!!

Sign me up for the "Potential Woodworker Workshop". I've been *told* that I have alot of potential!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Building the Plywood Bench Top*
> 
> *NOTE: Most of this page can be avoided if you want to just drill your dog holes in the layered plywood. The inserts are the "Cadillac version".*
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Fitting the top edges and ends*

*I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.

*This is the joint* I'm referring to and it's really quite easy.










*I made up* a little 1/4" MDF pattern and cut the rough recesses out with a router. I'm really not a dovetail guy but I'm sure this must be a somewhat standard way of doing it.










*The pattern lines up* with the corners of the end members via some sight holes and is tacked in place with a pin tacker.










*I routed the* recesses out about 5/8" deep and left them unfinished for the time being.










*Then after cutting *the tails on the bandsaw, I fitted each corner and marked the recess from the tails.










*From there it was* an easy job to finish them up with a chisel.










*The next job *was to set the vices into the end rail to lock their sides against spreading under wedge pressure.










*Finally the side* and end rails were rebated to accept the larger bottom layer of the plywood top layup.










*This was actually done* prior to the plywood layup in the last segment of this blog and that is the order I would recommend but I thought it would be easier to describe if I explained the plywood assembly first.

*After reaching* this point and dry fitting the assembled top inside the rails I left this part of the job and moved on to the leg construction.

That's the next segment.

*Thanks for looking in.*

Comments, questions and critiques always welcome.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


Paul, that looks like a very nice Dovetail…
... is there a darker wood lining the joint or is it just the Cut-Line with the edges slightly rounded to emphasize the line?
... it's hard to see in the picture.

LOOKS COOL!

Thank you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


Super nice dovetails for not bein a dovetailer..


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


Paul,
I'm likin' the router roughed out dove tail technique, easier on the arthritic hands and wrists.

Great lookin' half blind dovetails, nice fit. - Len


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is going to believe that you are NOT a "dovetail guy"' anymore!!!

Anxiously awaiting your next installment…...


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


Way to go on the dovetails, Paul. I'm like you- use the best method to remove stock and sneak up on that final dimension!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


*Joe*, It's a wee bit loose. All glued up it looks just fine. Like I said, ... not a dovetail guy.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


Very cool dovetail method.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


Good work as always Paul.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,
This is fun watching the bench unfold. You do great work.

Steve


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Fitting the top edges and ends*
> 
> *I know that I have said* that there is no "fancy joinery" in this bench and there certainly doesn't have to be. There is however, in my own bench, a simple dovetail joint in the top frame corners. It is purely decorative and a box joint or even a butt joint would in fact do the job. If the wagon vices were not epoxied in, then the dovetails would have a real function but I personally would rather rely on the epoxy… it's a boat builder thing.
> 
> ...


Great stuff!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Assembling the inter-laid legs.*

*Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.

*Here I have fitted *the inner leg vice piece. It is 1 3/4" X 6" arbutus and is half lapped inside the face board up to one layer into the bench top. It is fitted here to act as a spacer while assembling the plywood leg members for the vice end of the bench. You can see, just inside this piece, that there is a hole that goes right through the top layers. This will be filled by the outer of the two plywood leg layers.










*Here the two* plywood leg members have been dry fitted. The first in its hole in the tabletop and the second (inner) butted against the bottom.










*Pulled out *for a photo op, the whole leg vice leg joint looks like this. It isn't that important here how the interlock works as much as that it does interlock in some way to make a rigid base for the vise. The second piece of arbutus on the outside is the movable vice component.










*In this photo* three recesses have been jig sawn into the 1 1/2" plywood leg member and the five layer top leg beam is laid up beside it…. all dry fits so far.










*Now the top beam* has been dry fitted and the five layer back leg has been added. You can see that the vice end piece now has jig sawn recesses for the bottom leg beam.










*Finally the lower* beam has been dry fitted and the leg is complete. The fact that the beam is not completely filling the space left for it in the bottom layer of the top is because at this point I was still planning to "plate" the plywood with 1/2" arbutus to create the solid wood illusion.










*On to the free standing leg*. This photo shows one of the alternating layers of the free standing leg. All joints are simple butts.










*This is the other* alternate layer. The joints are reversed here and the verticals run through the top, not the bottom. By alternating these layers the leg can be laid up with staples and glue to form a monolithic structure of immense rigidity and strength. It isn't even necessary that all pieces be full length. You can, with discretion, use up some short pieces in these leg layups with no loss in strength. It's very material efficient.










*Here the leg *is being assembled for a dry fit. It's easy to see how the layering will work.










*This is a little video *of how easy these parts are to assemble. It was actually shot to detail the use of hot glue, hence the dialog.




  











*Last thing before* the glue up was to jig saw holes for the stretchers.










*Here are the legs* all glued up, sanded and ready to assemble to the stretchers and table.










*Here are the* box beam stretchers…..










*...And here* is the whole assembly. This is as far as you need to go to have a solid base for your bench. The rest of what I did was just to make it a little prettier.










*Same shot* but right side up. The dog hole inserts are installed and glued in here but the vices are just sitting in place.










*Next I got a little* carried away and walnut veneered the legs. The original plan, as I said was to "plate" them with 1/2" arbutus. Hammer veneering it was easier.










*and the stretchers.*










*Now I'm just* having too much fun. Here the little solid walnut "feet" have been screwed on the bottoms of the legs and a bit of stain applied to accent the grain.










*Well that about does it* for the legs. Next up will be installing the vices and cosmetic top.

Hope this is understandable.

Thanks for dropping in.

Questions, comments and critiques are, as always, welcome.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


You sure changed the picture dramatically when you started covering up that Plywood!

Just goes to show… what you see is NOT necessarily what you're going to get! LOL

Super design… Beautiful use of plywood!

Do you have a Sketchup model prepared for this… knowing you, I'd say it helped you quite a bit…
... going to make it Public? (grin)...

Thank you… What Hat size are you up to now? LOL


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


Great series of blog Paul.

using plywood for the base got got me thinking that it was time to start on my bench. 
I have some of plywood and ply is cheaper than regular lumber.

That walnut venneer dramatically changed the picture…Wow!

Venneering will be a challenge for me. I have never done / learned it. 
I guess I can resaw some 1/8 or 1/4 inch "skin" and glue it on ( just thinking out loud).

At any rate your design will come up much cheaper than most alternatives.

Thanks!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


As always, Paul, beautiful work.

You make me miss my shop time!

Lee


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


Cool bench, even without the veneer.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


I think your plywood design is genius. All that laminated plywood is extremely strong and rigid. Plus you don't have to worry about the wood expanding, twisting, etc.. The veneer makes your bench look as good as any other work bench I have seen.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful. The walnut gives it that extra fine look.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


I'm awestruck! Time, patience, a lot of mistakes…LOL, and your character come through! Trying to catch up but I never will. So just keep cutting the path for us.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, Love the port holes in the beautiful shop!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


I agree with all above. Using plywood is smart and the veneer is such a great idea. It looks great.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


You should be able to park an F-350 SuperDuty Ford truck on that baby


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


Yes Joe, There will be a sketchup at the end of the blog.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


Sweet bench Paul. Let me guess, that was hide glue for all that glue-up and veneering, right? This gives me an idea for using some beautiful cherry veneer that I bought for a song awhile back. Got my Hold-Heet pot BTW.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the inter-laid legs.*
> 
> *Ok, lets get into* the leg assemblies. This is one of the really interesting parts of my bench. The leg assemblies end up as perfectly fitted finger joints with the very best possible glue joint but can be cut and assembled with butt joints and simple fasteners. I used a pneumatic stapler.
> 
> ...


*Thank you!*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Mounting the Wagons and Cosmetic Top.*

*As a boat builder* I worked with epoxy A LOT… so for me it was a no brainer that the vices would be loose fitted and fixed in place with epoxy. This gives both the best possible fit and the strongest grip you're going to find. That doesn't mean that it's the only way. Epoxy has a learning curve and I wouldn't want to recommend it to someone who wasn't comfortable and confident with it. The option would be using your normal glue and carefully fitting the plywood around the vices and gluing them in layer by layer as you assembled the plywood top. Then once all assembled you might,if you wished, drill some 3/4" holes down the sides of the vice rails, half in the vice body and half in the table top. Gluing dowels in these would make for a very solidly installed vice.

*Here's the epoxy* method. The bottom is first puttied with well thickened epoxy and after that is set a looser mix is poured in the top and allowed to flow into all the little gaps. It will actually have a better mechanical bond if your cuts were wavy than if they were clean and straight. When this is cured they are as good as welded in.
You will notice that the end board is glued on at the same time. This was necessary to dam the epoxy in. The dog hole inserts are getting their first use.










*Since the wagon vices* are self contained inserts, that's all there is to installing them. You could do the same thing in any existing bench.

*Now, at last* we're ready to bolt the top to the legs. At this point a decision must be made. If you want to break it down into two pieces, be careful not to glue the top to the legs and that includes the hole by the leg vice.










*I chose to leave* the option of partial dis-assembly open. That means I have to lock the the nuts into the top as they won't ever be accessible again. To this end I epoxied the bolts and nuts into the bench top and left the washers and nuts exposed under the top leg beams.










*The next part *of the top is a bit of a departure from my original plans, like the veneer. I had left 1/2" of room on top of the plywood for a hardwood top, Then I started thinking that the hardwood certainly didn't need to be that thick and thinner hardwood stock would be less likely to present swelling problems. The resulting solution that I chose was to glue down a layer of 1/4 MDF and then a layer of 1/4" arbutus on top of that. If I were building a strictly utilitarian bench, I would go with 1/2"MDF and skip the hardwood.










*Again I chose* epoxy to glue the thin arbutus because it doesn't require extensive clamping and doesn't curl the thin wood like water based glues do. You could use other glues but you would have more clamping to do.










*I always separate* my cauls, blocks or clamps from epoxy joints with plastic film.










*All glued up*, the top is given a preliminary planing, just to even the surface with the inserts prior to adding the sides.










*The edge is given* a final flattening and readied for gluing the side boards.










*...And finally the* sides, left end and the trough liners are glued in. Again, my choice was epoxy but it needn't be.










*That's all for today*. I should be able to finish up next time.

Thanks for looking in.

As always questions, comments and critiques are welcome.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the Wagons and Cosmetic Top.*
> 
> *As a boat builder* I worked with epoxy A LOT… so for me it was a no brainer that the vices would be loose fitted and fixed in place with epoxy. This gives both the best possible fit and the strongest grip you're going to find. That doesn't mean that it's the only way. Epoxy has a learning curve and I wouldn't want to recommend it to someone who wasn't comfortable and confident with it. The option would be using your normal glue and carefully fitting the plywood around the vices and gluing them in layer by layer as you assembled the plywood top. Then once all assembled you might,if you wished, drill some 3/4" holes down the sides of the vice rails, half in the vice body and half in the table top. Gluing dowels in these would make for a very solidly installed vice.
> 
> ...


Thank you for doing such a fantastic job of documenting the project!

Great Job!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the Wagons and Cosmetic Top.*
> 
> *As a boat builder* I worked with epoxy A LOT… so for me it was a no brainer that the vices would be loose fitted and fixed in place with epoxy. This gives both the best possible fit and the strongest grip you're going to find. That doesn't mean that it's the only way. Epoxy has a learning curve and I wouldn't want to recommend it to someone who wasn't comfortable and confident with it. The option would be using your normal glue and carefully fitting the plywood around the vices and gluing them in layer by layer as you assembled the plywood top. Then once all assembled you might,if you wished, drill some 3/4" holes down the sides of the vice rails, half in the vice body and half in the table top. Gluing dowels in these would make for a very solidly installed vice.
> 
> ...


Another outstanding blog installment!

I'm riveted (epoxied really), to the computer awaiting the final installment.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the Wagons and Cosmetic Top.*
> 
> *As a boat builder* I worked with epoxy A LOT… so for me it was a no brainer that the vices would be loose fitted and fixed in place with epoxy. This gives both the best possible fit and the strongest grip you're going to find. That doesn't mean that it's the only way. Epoxy has a learning curve and I wouldn't want to recommend it to someone who wasn't comfortable and confident with it. The option would be using your normal glue and carefully fitting the plywood around the vices and gluing them in layer by layer as you assembled the plywood top. Then once all assembled you might,if you wished, drill some 3/4" holes down the sides of the vice rails, half in the vice body and half in the table top. Gluing dowels in these would make for a very solidly installed vice.
> 
> ...


Paul, I have one of those old power planes like the one in your pic (mine is the "Homebuilders Model). I am alsways hesitant to use it on anything nice as it seems I can cut a groove pretty fast if I'm not careful! Any tips on using this to flatten things that won't go through my planer? I use mine mostly to flatten one side of a log prior tp resawing it. PS: Your bench is a marvel as expected!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the Wagons and Cosmetic Top.*
> 
> *As a boat builder* I worked with epoxy A LOT… so for me it was a no brainer that the vices would be loose fitted and fixed in place with epoxy. This gives both the best possible fit and the strongest grip you're going to find. That doesn't mean that it's the only way. Epoxy has a learning curve and I wouldn't want to recommend it to someone who wasn't comfortable and confident with it. The option would be using your normal glue and carefully fitting the plywood around the vices and gluing them in layer by layer as you assembled the plywood top. Then once all assembled you might,if you wished, drill some 3/4" holes down the sides of the vice rails, half in the vice body and half in the table top. Gluing dowels in these would make for a very solidly installed vice.
> 
> ...


Again thanx for the tutorial, Paul. I have them saved for that moment!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the Wagons and Cosmetic Top.*
> 
> *As a boat builder* I worked with epoxy A LOT… so for me it was a no brainer that the vices would be loose fitted and fixed in place with epoxy. This gives both the best possible fit and the strongest grip you're going to find. That doesn't mean that it's the only way. Epoxy has a learning curve and I wouldn't want to recommend it to someone who wasn't comfortable and confident with it. The option would be using your normal glue and carefully fitting the plywood around the vices and gluing them in layer by layer as you assembled the plywood top. Then once all assembled you might,if you wished, drill some 3/4" holes down the sides of the vice rails, half in the vice body and half in the table top. Gluing dowels in these would make for a very solidly installed vice.
> 
> ...


That's how I'd do it!! LOL Nice work Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the Wagons and Cosmetic Top.*
> 
> *As a boat builder* I worked with epoxy A LOT… so for me it was a no brainer that the vices would be loose fitted and fixed in place with epoxy. This gives both the best possible fit and the strongest grip you're going to find. That doesn't mean that it's the only way. Epoxy has a learning curve and I wouldn't want to recommend it to someone who wasn't comfortable and confident with it. The option would be using your normal glue and carefully fitting the plywood around the vices and gluing them in layer by layer as you assembled the plywood top. Then once all assembled you might,if you wished, drill some 3/4" holes down the sides of the vice rails, half in the vice body and half in the table top. Gluing dowels in these would make for a very solidly installed vice.
> 
> ...


Super detailed how-to Paul.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the Wagons and Cosmetic Top.*
> 
> *As a boat builder* I worked with epoxy A LOT… so for me it was a no brainer that the vices would be loose fitted and fixed in place with epoxy. This gives both the best possible fit and the strongest grip you're going to find. That doesn't mean that it's the only way. Epoxy has a learning curve and I wouldn't want to recommend it to someone who wasn't comfortable and confident with it. The option would be using your normal glue and carefully fitting the plywood around the vices and gluing them in layer by layer as you assembled the plywood top. Then once all assembled you might,if you wished, drill some 3/4" holes down the sides of the vice rails, half in the vice body and half in the table top. Gluing dowels in these would make for a very solidly installed vice.
> 
> ...


very interesting build, thanks for posting.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*

*The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.

*For the above reasons* I will keep the descriptions short and just show you some detail photos. This one is the fully operational vice.










*This one shows* the assembly removed from the bench. You can see the mortise for the wedge has been formed by ripping the wedge log in three and reassembling it after removing the wedge hole. This is held only by hot hide glue, no mechanical fasteners.










*The lower brace* and the wheel are both on pins made of 3/8" threaded rod with a slot cut on one end for a screwdriver. The hole on top is 3/8" and the one underneath is a little smaller. The rod will self thread. The lower holes are at 1/2" intervals in three staggered rows. The holes in the wedge log are at 1" intervals in two rows. All are 3/8" diameter.










*The deadman *is self explanatory. It has a box joint at the corner and a dog hole in the top. it stores nicely on a stretcher underneath. There is a 3/4" spacer for the vice to make up for the thickness of the deadman being on the outside of the bench top.










*All that's left* is to trim up the ends of the trough and finish the visible plywood behind the vice. Here one end of the trough is already glued in place and the other is being shaped in the leg vice. You can see that the remaining visible plywood on the back of the leg vice has been covered with 1/4" arbutus. The trough length was determined by the length of material I had available to line it, hence the plywood showing inside the end compartments. The trough ends are curved for easy blowing or wiping out.










*The end compartments* are finished off with a router rebate and a 1/4" arbutus top. They will serve to hold the shims and dogs, hence.. dog houses.










*About the little inlay* around the vices….. It too is a result of my available material being a tad too short. I could go back to the mill and buy more arbutus or …. make lemonade….. and since I was doing it anyway, I took the opportunity to make some already quite acceptable fits around the vises look just a little better.










*So that's it !* All done.

If I've missed anything, let me know.

*I will post the sketchup *when it is ready… I won't rush an artist at work. I've seen Rance's preliminaries and they are so much better than mine. The finished SU will be worth waiting a few days for… trust me.

As always, questions, comments and critiques are welcome and if you decide to build one of these or even just use the vices, please keep me posted and I'll help any way I can.

Paul


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Very nice bench Paul! Thanks for sharing with all of us!!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


That is, without a doubt, the most advanced and fantastic work bench/vise there is, Paul. I'm keeping all the details til when I'm ready to make one. Again, THANX, Paul.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Well, I was thinking of making a New Fangled Workbench as in Fine Woodworking by John White…
... just to have something (anything) better than what I have now.

I'm now thinking of using Some of the features here in some way… a lot to think about & study.

Thank you again for your great work.

I'm looking forward to the SU… and yes, one does NOT want to rush an artist… so, artist, just take your time and do it right… Thank you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Sweet. So is that nice PC ROS…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Looks like a masterpiece from here!


----------



## ZED (Dec 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm thinking of building one, using epoxy and and finishing are not my strong suites but this is a great functional bench that needs reproduction. Thanks for the blog and the initial post.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Makes me wish I needed a new workbench. Your attention to details makes this another Shipwright Original. Congrats on another outstanding project.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


I Love this "Leg Vice" as it is Well thought out, imaginative…and waaaaay beyond me. VERY NICE!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Bravo, Bravo, Bravo!!!
Encore, Encore Encore!!!

For your encore, may I suggest building another bench & sending it my way!!! Lol.

Fantastic design, execution, documentation, BENCH!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Very well done and explained. A great bench for any woodworker!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul.
Beautiful and imaginative work.

Steve


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Posts, Blogs, Pics, Instructions, Engineering, Execution, Bench, Vices, Fit & Finish all well done.

Great stimulus for the gray matter between the ears. ;-)

Thanks for Sharing. - Len


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Wow, who says hide glue isn't strong! Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


That's nice of you to offer your help when asked, your 
assistance and generosity are appreciated, thank you Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.


Mauricio*,.........No one in the know says that.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


And now I know. What is the open time on brown glue?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure exactly Mauricio but it's much longer than hot glue. 
That said the fast tack time with hot glue is one of it's great advantages and the reason you can make clampless joints and do hammer veneering.


----------



## coyotebait (Aug 9, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me how to get those plans . I like alot.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Sure, the link is actually in the next blog segment.
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=eac92d1e533271b452d9fc61873164a1
Let me know if there is anything you don't understand.
I'm happy to help.


----------



## LumberZac (Nov 27, 2020)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate this idea. 
What is the value of the chamfer and wedge being exactly 8 degrees? I'm assuming there's some precedent I'm just curious what a different angle would do to performance.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


When I was building wooden boats we used wedges for power in many situations. We never measured the angle but always used something about like this because it worked. When I designed this I just eyeballed the angle as always and it worked perfectly so I never changed it. When I measured it, it was 8 degrees.

If the angle was steeper you would get a little more travel at the expense of a little more likelihood of slippage.
If the angle was shallower you would get more power at the expense of getting it stuck.

It doesn't have to be 8 degrees, but it will work if it is.


----------



## LumberZac (Nov 27, 2020)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...





> When I was building wooden boats we used wedges for power in many situations. We never measured the angle but always used something about like this because it worked. When I designed this I just eyeballed the angle as always and it worked perfectly so I never changed it. When I measured it, it was 8 degrees.
> 
> If the angle was steeper you would get a little more travel at the expense of a little more likelihood of slippage.
> If the angle was shallower you would get more power at the expense of getting it stuck.
> ...


Thanks for the swift and thoughtful response.

Ah, that does make sense. 
I guess for a wagon vise especially you need to avoid slippage because you're applying force in line with the wedge's orientation and you definitely don't want it popping out while you're working!
I have something in mind that's more in line with the leg vice you have here, but I will figure it out I'm sure.

Actually I've visited Lumberjocks a few times through different linked content and I made this account out of interest in this very project of yours.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Installing the Leg Vice and Finishing up.*
> 
> *The leg vice* is so simple as to be self explanatory and its installation likewise, to the point that you can install it and uninstall it in less than a minute. This is nice on those occasions when you don't want a vice in the way of your work table.
> 
> ...


I'm always happy to help. If you build a V8 leg vice I'll send you a marquetry logo for it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*

*When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.

*Realizing that several* people may actually want to build it I decided that a better SU was in order so I asked LJ resident Sketchup Master, Rance, if he could clean it up for me and make it a better template from which to build the bench. He did so much more.

*Here is a complete* SU with features I didn't even know existed, detailed to the fine points, courtesy of Rance.

*Thank You Rance !!*

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=eac92d1e533271b452d9fc61873164a1

*I think that now* anyone can easily build this bench with the blog and the SU in conjunction. It should be a piece of cake.

*Just a couple of photos* of the bench and vice in actual use on a real project. I've been using it for a week now and I still like it. There are times when operating the leg vice that I could use another hand but there are ways around the obstacles and I don't think I would have fared better with a screw vise.



















*As always* questions, comments and critiques are welcome although this time around, if they are SU specific, I will ask Rance to answer them.

Don't expect any quick answers from me, I'm going sailing for a few days but will answer what I can when I get back

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul and Rance.
That is a very complete model.

Thanks to both of you,
Steve


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


WOW that awsome! Nice job both of you.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


I would like to see it, but the SU drawing didn't show on my screen. The photos and text were ok, so it makes me think something was inadvertently removed.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


SU file downloaded!!!

I'm not sure when/if I will build this same bench, but there are great features that could be utilized in other future projects.

Thank you Shipwright, for such a fantastic design!
Thank you Rance, for taking the time to "clean up" the SketchUp model!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


It's official shipwright, when I grow up I want to be like you…  I am still in love with the Ooops piece.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Paul,
The 'SHIPWRIGHT V8* BENCH & WEDGE VICE COMBO' is indeed brilliant.

Thanks for sharing your Designs, Ingenuity, Engineering and Expertise.
Your Blogs, Photos and Tutelage are, as always, spot on.

Rance,
Your SU capabilities are 'over the top'.
Thanks for sharing them with those of us that are SU/dimensionally challenged.

Best Regards - Len


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Paul and Rance_ You guys are both wizards. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


*I have a problem…
*
I have SU8. (and have it up & running when I try to "Download SU8 Model" 
As soon as click "Download su8", i get a message "Temporarily Moved to HERE" with Here LINKable.
I click on Here… and NOTHING happens… nada…

I don't ever remember this problem before… Files have loaded, etc. & all is fine…
UNTIL NOW…
I can't get anywhere!
HELP!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the compliments about the SU rendering. Paul did a great job with his unique design as well as with this entire blog.

Paul, as I mentioned, I am honored that you would ask me to help you with this. It was not only challenging, but a lot of fun.

Joe, when I click on the link, it takes me to Google's 3D Warehouse. From there, the download controls are what Google uses. Rather than downloading the file into SU via the browser, I suggest you try downloading the file to your computer, then open it up using SU.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


"Joe, when I click on the link, it takes me to Google's 3D Warehouse. From there, the download controls are what Google uses. Rather than downloading the file into SU via the browser, *I suggest you try downloading the file to your computer, then open it up using SU.*"

That's exactly what I've been trying to do…

I click the "8" one… and instead of downloading the file, it displays a msg that it Has BEEN MOVED to Here… I click Here & it goes out to Lunch… nada / nothing!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul and Rance! What a fantastic bench and very well "sketch-up'd". Hats off to you gentlemen!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe.

Joe, If you open SU, try going to the 3D Warehouse and then search for "8 degree workbench". You should be able to find Paul's bench and load it from there. Please try this completely away from your regular browser and let us know if this helps.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


*Rance,*

*That did it!*

* KEY = "Please try this completely away from your regular browser"*

*Thank you very much!*

It's cool the way you have various sections in a line…
... I got each one of them centered in screen then, I added an Animated Scene of each Section…
... now, it's real easy to get to each section FAST…

You did a Super Wonderful job on it! Thank you very much!

Awesome job!
Awesome Project!
Awesome Rance!
Awesome Paul! (I'm curious of Paul's hat size now! LOL )
Awesome LumberJocks!

Thanks again!


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Paul and Rance.

Paul, for building a unique bench and sharing it with us. And, for putting in the time and effort to record the videos, write the blog, create the original SU models and sharing it all with us.

Rance, for fine tuning and rendering the SU models.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


This just keeps getting better! Now if I can get Paul to build my bench….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Thanks again to Rance who didn't exactly "clean up" my SU, he completely re-did it.

.............and thanks to everyone for your kind words.

The highest compliment I could hope for would be to see a couple more of these or variations on this theme show up in these e-pages.

Thanks again

Paul


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Thanx guys. I put everything in storage for that "one day", when I'm ready to build it!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Wow the combined power of two great minds and Lumberjocks - What a wonderful era we live in. Useful information at my fingertips. I am truly blessed and very grateful. Thank you Paul, thank you Rance.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


I'd like to get the sketchup plans, but for some reason they are not showing up. Where I think they should be, its just blank….

Is it in the 3D warehouse? If so, what is it called, so I can just look it up

Thanks a lot! I think this will be the bench I decide to make!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


It's in the 3D Warehouse. try: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=eac92d1e533271b452d9fc61873164a1

Or look for Models by shipwright under the name *8 Degree Vertical Wedge Powered Workbench*


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. I appreciate it! Thanks again


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Sketchup ....Worth Waiting For*
> 
> *When I started* thinking about this bench I did a sketchup to organize my ideas before I started building. This is a real switch for me but I have to admit it was kind of fun and clearly made building easier. That sketchup however was not really good enough to give someone unfamiliar with all the thought processes a simple plan to follow.
> 
> ...


I just read through your blog again Paul, and I'm again considering building a small version of this for my basement! thanks a bunch for the SU file and great instructions in your blog


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Logo Offer*

*When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)

I realize I may be waiting a while but I will have it around. If/when I give it away I will edit this post to that effect so If you don't see the edit here….. You can still ask.

BTW In case you think this one is backwards, you are looking at the glue side (back).

EDIT: And the winner is …... Lumberjoe! Congrats Joe, Logo is on the way.










Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Logo Offer*
> 
> *When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)
> 
> ...


Very cool Paul fantastic work,this emblem looks like the V8 on a 32 Ford


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Logo Offer*
> 
> *When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)
> 
> ...


Nice! Hope you get a bunch of responses. I'm lucky I built my bench out of construction materials. It's like comparing a wine crate to elegant furniture. LOL! I'd be worried about the bench. Maybe if I can get my shop and tools together? Thanks for showing the way .


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Logo Offer*
> 
> *When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul, the race to build a vise is on!


----------



## PMEndicott (Oct 19, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Logo Offer*
> 
> *When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)
> 
> ...


I find your wagon vise very interesting and would very much like to get permission to building one like yours on my next bench?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Logo Offer*
> 
> *When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)
> 
> ...


No problem. 
Keep me posted how you are doing and feel free to ask if you run into trouble.
I'd love to see a photo of it when you're done.

Paul


----------



## PMEndicott (Oct 19, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Logo Offer*
> 
> *When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)
> 
> ...


Thank You
I am planing to purchase the lumber next weekend for the work bench
I will send photos when it is completed


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Logo Offer*
> 
> *When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)
> 
> ...


what if I put it on the bow of my boat?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Logo Offer*
> 
> *When I made the logo* for this bench, I cut the marquetry in Boulle style which means that there is a reverse copy left over. (Mine is maple on purpleheart, this one is purpleheart on maple) I don't want to just throw it away and I don't need it so I've decided to give it to the first person who asks for it ….. to apply to the bench or wedge leg vice that he has already made (photo proof required)
> 
> ...


lol…that was just a joke!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Offer Extended*

*Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.

*It gave me* a great feeling to see another vice like this built and I felt proud that Joe was actually looking forward to adding the logo. In fact it felt so good that I'm going to extend the offer to anyone who builds one and wants to add a marquetry V8 logo so if anyone out there wants one it's as easy as sending a photo of your bench / vice. Yes you do have to build it first. I won't have it in stock next time though so it may take a few more days.

EDIT : I have made some more so they are available now.

To me sharing ideas and tips is the best part of Lumberjocks and nothing makes me happier than when someone uses one of my silly ideas.

Thanks again Joe, you made my day!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


I would never use one of your silly ideas. Of course, I haven't seen one yet. I've seen a lot of your great ideas though, and hope you keep on sharing them


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


That's really nice of you Paul, if I had not built my bench yet I would take you up on the offer. Thanks for your generosity


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


Really like the vise design…. Big fan of wedges too…good reminder to keep it simple..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


This is a great incentive Paul and I hope a lot of folks will take you up on making this fantastic vise. With over 60,000 LJ members you might be making quite a few of those V8's.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


Paul - Your bench is now officially my next 'to do'

The plan is - follow your blog series and use the sketchup to get it done. after re-reading your blog series I'm really excited about the project. I'm sure I'll be checking in with lots of questions!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


Paul, you've made a disciple!! That is a might nice vice and a great offer!!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your knowledge & skills with us. You have helped make this a great place to find great
ideas & hints. As soon as I get the continuing house remodel done I will get to start on my shop & and your
work bench. I need something to look forward to in my old age.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


what a great thing here, thank you paul for being the gentleman that you are, and a great guy and a good friend, to offer your logo and help someone else learn to use this vice is great, its a lot of fun watching this happen…grizz


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


Paul, It's guys like you that make this such a great site!

I haven't seen any "silly ideas" from you yet.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


You're a gr8 inspirational guy Paul


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


And here it is

You guys have no idea how thrilled I am to have this in my shop. Paul is definitely one of the best craftsmen out there. His work is far more impressive in person.

Also this is not a "silly" idea. It took me a few days to fully figure it out, but this vise is infinitely adjustable and very versatile. I like it so much I'm going to undergo a very arduous task of replacing my screw with a pair of wagon vises.

I can't believe I am the first person to duplicate this, but really excited that I got the logo

Thanks again Paul!!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,

*Years* have passed and my little bench is "almost" finished, after sitting quietly mid-build since … uh … Jan 2016.

I'm working to finish it up. Just finished making the "chop" yesterday.

If this offer is still open, my son's birthday is in 12 days. The bench I'm building is 5/8th scale, but the chop is 4.25" wide.

I'll send the required photo soon.

-Paul


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Offer Extended*
> 
> *Tomorrow morning* the extra V8 degree marquetry logo that I had left over when I made my bench will head across the continent from British Columbia, Canada to Maine, USA. In the last entry to this blog I offered it to the first person who actually built a leg vice like mine. Well here it is.
> 
> ...


I think I still have some. I'll have a look. If I forget, remind me….


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Wedge Vice Upgrade*

*I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.

*It's very simple*. I just inlayed a rare earth magnet into the sloped face of the wedge hole and a strip of steel (straightened out angle bracket) into the wedge. Now when you lift the wedge to move a piece in the vice instead of the wedge falling and closing the jaws, it stays up until you push it down. It makes life a lot simpler.




























*I've used the* leg vice a lot over the last two years and while this has always been a little inconvenience, it didn't ever seem worth worrying about until I started the repetitive work. Now I like it better than ever.

If this all seems like Greek to you, a look at my V8 bench will clear it up.

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


well knowing what i know i will give you a thumbs up here…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Presto… a third hand. Brilliant solution!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Amazing what a little emagination will accomplish. Very good.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


COOL simple way to get an extra HAND!

Perfect!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Vice solution!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Simple solutions are usually the best and this was simple but you had to think about it first and that takes time I find .

Klaus


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Nice. Have a bench build coming up and have been thinking hard about using a wedged leg vise inspired by the V8 but I was worried about it being annoying since the wedge will always slide down-problem solved


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Magnets are really more than spin-aligned electrons  That's very clever.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


How simple can it be. But invent it can be hard. Well done. Thank you for sharring.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Creative and simple solution. Now it's back to all those dovetails!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


I don't have a leg vise, but this seems like a gr8 solution Paul.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


I know what I'm doing after work today! This solves my only problem with the vise! Like you said, for repetitive stuff where you need to just loosen it real quick and set it again, you do need 2 hands. Often times I'll pop the wedge up but gravity alone is enough for the wedge to seat just tight enough where i can't sneak the work piece back in.

That is a fantastic idea.

Also to anyone reading this if you don't have a leg vise, build one of these. I actually retrofitted one on an existing bench.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Like!


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Now that I have my V8 leg vise working, I too ran into the same issue. Not a huge deal for me at the hobbyist pace that I work, but it can be annoying.

I'll be stealing this fix as I stole the vise. Thanks again Paul for all that you provide to this community.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


I am curious , where did you come up with the wedge design for a leg vise, Very good idea. I am currently waiting on Lake Erie Toolworks to deliver my big wood screw for my leg vise, I wish I had seen this before I ordered mine.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


*oltexasboy1*, I'm a wooden boat builder. Wedges are used a lot in that business for everything from clamping odd shapes to lifting ships. It was an easy step. Have a look at the two links I posted above in the original post.


----------



## drlamb (Nov 18, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wedge Vice Upgrade*
> 
> *I've been doing* a bit of repetitive hand cutting (dovetails) in my leg vice (or vise if you prefer) lately and while I am very happy with it in general, I guess the one drawback has always been that you almost need another hand for the wedge sometimes. It became enough of a frustration this week that I gave it a little thought and came up with this solution.
> 
> ...


Shipwright,
It just goes to show you that retirement doesn't atrophy the brain at all! Look at what cool and innovative things you've come up with since you've done so. I've been on the hunt for ideas for my own dedicated hand-tool bench for a while now, and love what you've come up with. I came across a couple of cool ideas for a low-cost bench based on the Nicholson pattern that also abstains from using vices of any kind - mostly holdfasts and wedges, as well as a nifty sliding crotchet on the front of the bench for vertical holding of panels etc. I really love the philosophy you embody in coming up with your ideas - look at what you want to do, and from that determine a way to accomplish that efficiently and for a low cost. Fits right in with what I try to do, but you do it WAY more elegantly!


----------

